# the sex of the emby



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

was just wondering that if you are having ICSI then only one sperm is being injected. does this mean that you would know the sex of the emby at this time ??


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

bessie said:


> was just wondering that if you are having ICSI then only one sperm is being injected. does this mean that you would know the sex of the emby at this time ??


No, we don't know whether an X or Y sperm has been injected.

Peter


----------

